# Nvidia without binary blob driver?



## h3z (Mar 24, 2013)

What would be the best way to set up a Nvidia card, if you didn't want to use the blob driver? Could you expect very good 2D acceleration? I'm sure it depends on the card model. I am mainly referring to cards that work with the latest Nvidia driver. I've tried the nv driver, and it took forever to run E16. Not to mention that the card ran hotter.


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, for NVidia cards you can use NVidia proprietary driver (which is the only reasonable option), the nv driver (deprecated and not developed) and vesa (which sucks).


----------



## kpa (Mar 24, 2013)

NVidia hasn't released the programming details of their newer cards. NVidia thinks that the details are their "trade secrets" and guard them aggressively effectively hampering efforts to improve the quality of X11 drivers for their GPUs.


----------



## h3z (Mar 24, 2013)

Kind of seems like if you want okay 2D acceleration, you should use ATI or Intel. Well, unless you have an old Kyro or something. If you want to use open drivers that is. Not that there is anything wrong with the blob driver. Seems like it performs better than Linux does using the proprietary driver on the same card.


----------

